# AdvertPRO Error



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Seeing this in the two areas for ad's at the top of every forum (above the navigtion area).



> AdvertPRO Error:
> Parameter exception: Invalid region parameter!


EDIT: I see the same thing when using Firefox and IE. I tried clearing my cache but that didn't help.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, but I do not see the error. This is an error that is seen when either the ad server is over loaded or the region code is not correct. We had not issues yesterday and the region codes have not changed. So, not sure what you are seeing this for but the ads are loading fine on this end. 

Thanks for the heads up. (Strange but true, I am moving to a new ad platform soon. So weird timing. Actually, I was going to run some tets tody here on the new ad software.)


----------

